# Important Question about 2002 Altima 3.5SE Engine Oil



## QuicksilverAlti (Jun 23, 2005)

Heres my issue. I changed the oil yestuday at jiffy lube and chose to put in Mobil One Synthetic. As far as I know this car has never had synthetic oil in it, it has 42k miles on it now. The guy at Jiffy lube said it would be fine, assuring me that he has put mobil one in all of his cars, without a problem. However, a friend of mine told me he learned in his engines class at school that an immediate change to synthetic will cause problems with the engine, so now I'm confused on what to do. Any advise would be appreciated.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

There are many folks on this site that have said that this will cause you no issues. I ran my car for 12k miles before I switched over. No ill side affects.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

I've ran Mobil 1 in all my cars and never had any problems..

My 2003 Altima 3.5 has had Mobil 1 in it since the original break in period.. don't worry about it.. :thumbup:


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

_ ... a friend of mine told me he learned in his engines class at school that an immediate change to synthetic will cause problems with the engine."_

Your friend should get his money back from that school. That info is an old myth. Modern automotive oils, (synthetic base stocks as well as mineral) are all compatible.

Decades ago, Mobil 1's formulation was not particularly compatible with older engine seals. Both "have come a long way baby." 

I will often see people change between mineral and synthetic seasonally using the thinner synthetic oils only during the coldest months. 

Most mass market synthetics (not Mobil 1) are actually mineral oil these days anyway.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Bror Jace said:


> _ ... a friend of mine told me he learned in his engines class at school that an immediate change to synthetic will cause problems with the engine."_
> 
> Your friend should get his money back from that school.


They obviously need to throw out those old text books...lol


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

_"They obviously need to throw out those old text books...LOL!"_

Yes ... maybe even have themselves a good ole' fashioned book burning. 

But, while even oil data 2+ years old is out of date, I really wish people wouldn't spread misinformation from a decade or more ago.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

this wasnt even true a decade ago? I doubt he learned it from any book


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Nope. Mobil 1 first added some mineral oil to use as a seal conditioner in the early nineties, I think.

Then they got criticized for 'diluting' their synthetic formula with cheap rmineral oil (a legitimate gripe) so they added a Group IV synthetic ester (dibasic ester, I believe) to the mix. I believe they did this even before their "Tri-Synthetic" formula.

Mobil 1 (and others) have been seal-friendly for at least a decade.

Now, Mobil 1 IS thinner ... and in the same weight, it may leak a bit more in a car which is already leaking. But it won't cause leaks in a sound engine that is leak-free.


----------



## freddy la menace (Jul 9, 2005)

I have a 2003 S 2.5 AT altima and I put 11000 km ago synthetic oil. I just change 1000 km ago for Motul 300V competition 15W50 synthetic oil. Fit to Motul 300V chrono 10W40. the temperature oil is colder and I feel less noise from the engine. Work fine and so happy with the performance


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

freddy la menace said:


> I have a 2003 S 2.5 AT altima and I put 11000 km ago synthetic oil. I just change 1000 km ago for Motul 300V competition 15W50 synthetic oil. Fit to Motul 300V chrono 10W40. the temperature oil is colder and I feel less noise from the engine. Work fine and so happy with the performance


Thats nice. Run oil that is thicker than whats recommended or preferred, and only hurts your fuel economy and does nothing for you otherwise.


----------



## fastball (Jul 8, 2006)

Not to mention that can cause your oil pressure to increase.


----------



## Smoke1991 (Dec 19, 2005)

from my understanding, either mobil 1 or castrol are 2 good """synthetics"""... penzoil has a new synthetic out that my shop markets... cant say i like it all that mutch... but, from what i researched, the most recent mobil 1 and even the castrol have almost a mineral base with a shitload of additives... and the the only true synthetic oil that you can buy over the counter is royal purple(which in my eyes is the best over the counter stuff) THE TOP OFF THE LINE OIL hands down would be AMSoil... 2 of my mechanics in the shop sware by the stuff. and sence you can only get it if your a distributor its some good stuff... so good that they advise NOT to change the oil only if you have put 15 thousand on it, just change the filter and top off. and it really does hold up!

whats funny is, ive allready sent out tests with mobil 1, pennzoil, castrol, and royal purple with the test kits from http://www.blackstone-labs.com. AMSoil by far = best

royal purple came in 2ed, castrol and mobil 1 tied, penzoil came in last


ok ok ok

I have no life but to spend time testing oils so i know which one is good.

i put either mobil 1 or castrol syntec in my car, which ever one is on sale.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Bror Jace said:


> Nope. Mobil 1 first added some mineral oil to use as a seal conditioner in the early nineties, I think.
> 
> Then they got criticized for 'diluting' their synthetic formula with cheap rmineral oil (a legitimate gripe) so they added a Group IV synthetic ester (dibasic ester, I believe) to the mix. I believe they did this even before their "Tri-Synthetic" formula.
> 
> ...



What your take on the syn oils that are suppose to last 7,000-10,000 I'v been seeing commercials like crazy latley from Mobile and Exxon? Is it really possible to go that long without an oil change or is it a marketing ploy? 

Frank


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Bror Jace said:


> Nope. Mobil 1 first added some mineral oil to use as a seal conditioner in the early nineties, I think.
> 
> Then they got criticized for 'diluting' their synthetic formula with cheap rmineral oil (a legitimate gripe) so they added a Group IV synthetic ester (dibasic ester, I believe) to the mix. I believe they did this even before their "Tri-Synthetic" formula.
> 
> ...



What your take on the syn oils that are suppose to last 7,000-10,000 I'v been seeing commercials like crazy latley from Mobile and Exxon? Is it really possible to go that long without an oil change or is it a marketing ploy? 

Frank


----------

